# [Video] Rubik's Clock: How to use lucky cases



## Olivér Perge (May 3, 2009)

This is a tutorial video about using lucky cases on clock. Since the official WCA scrambles are usually have 0-s in it you should learn how to use them to get faster. I hope you'll find it useful.

Enjoy!


----------



## Stefan (May 3, 2009)

Nice video. You make it look easy, but I never dared to go any kind of freestyle. Maybe I will if I ever get serious about clock again. Sigh... the good old times... where one could be world class without all these optimizations...



Olivér Perge said:


> Since the official WCA scrambles are usually have 0-s in it you should learn how to use them to get faster.


I think this only helps if you solve exactly backwards the way the scrambler scrambles. The WCA scrambler scrambles uniformly, I believe, so strictly speaking, your luck has nothing to do with those zeroes.


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 3, 2009)

> The WCA scrambler scrambles uniformly, I believe, so strictly speaking, your luck has nothing to do with those zeroes.



You are right. Thank you for enlighten me. I think that was only a coincidence.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 4, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> > The WCA scrambler scrambles uniformly, I believe, so strictly speaking, your luck has nothing to do with those zeroes.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. Thank you for enlighten me. I think that was only a coincidence.



zeroes within the first 4 peg positions create "lucky case 2." 

I also don't think its necessary to rotate the easy case to the top, or even solve it first. As long as you don't separate the two clocks that are the same then they can be solved at any time.

I don't go too far out of my way for easy cases, I think looking ahead and seeing the skips that you can't see from inspection is more important. There are other things like forcing corners skips and stuff but that's a lot less common.


----------



## Erik (May 5, 2009)

These tricks really save moves -> save time  
Good teaching video!


----------

